# AIO vs. Luftkühlung



## Fabian301297 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Hi,
Lasst mal ein paar Meinungen/Erfahrungen da, eher eine Corsair H110i GT oder ein Noctua NH-D 15? 
Welcher Kühler hat die beste Kühlleistung, einmal abgesehen von der Lautstärke? Sind AIO grundsätzlich empfehlenswert?- wenn nicht, wie viel kostet ein günstiges Custom Set?
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Grundsätzlich empfehlenswert sind sie schon, nur ist der Preis halt höher.
Statt dem Corsair kannst du den Enermax nehmen.
Enermax Liqtech 240 (ELC-LT240-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Von der Kühlleistung her unterscheiden sie sich nicht so sehr voneinander.
Der Noctua nimmt natürlich sehr viel Platz auf dem Mainboard in Anspruch. Wer sowas eher nicht mag, kann zur AIO greifen.


----------



## Erok (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Guten Morgen 

hier ist und bleibt einfach der Preis entscheidend, und die Erwartungen des Users an die "Wasserkühlung"

AiO sind preislich für die gebotene Leistung einfach viel zu teuer, da es sehr gute Luftkühler wie der Noctua eben genauso gut machen was sie sollen, nämlich die CPU kühlen, und das meist deutlich günstiger.

Ich persönlich kühle mittlerweile meinen i7 4790 K mit einer Corsair H60 2nd Gen, und die übertaktete CPU auf allen Kernen mit 4,6 Ghz wird unter Last in Spielen nie wärmer als 54 Grad.

Diesen Wert bzw sogar einen leicht besseren erreicht man auch problemlos mit Oberklasse-CPU-Luftkühlern.

Der ganz grosse Vorteil einer AiO ist hier also weder im Preis noch in der Kühlleistung zu suchen. 

Diesen findet man darin, dass erstens die AiO sehr viel leichter zu reinigen ist vom Staub, zweitens verdeckt sie keine Ramriegel, und ist hier also auch nicht eingeschränkt von der Höhe der RAM`s. Da können noch so grosse Hahnenkämme drauf sitzen, man bekommt einfach ALLE verbaut und bei einem Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster, hat man eben dadurch auch einen schönen Blick auf seine Hardware 

Darum musst Du selbst entscheiden was für Dich wichtiger ist  Preis/Leistung wäre der Noctua klar die Nummer 1

Spielen Optik, das einfachere reinigen, und die zu verbauenden RAM`s eine wichtige Rolle für Dich, kannst Du auch bedenkenlos zur AiO greifen, am besten zu der von Threshold empfohlenen Enermax Liqtech 240  

Greetz Erok


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Im Grunde hat @Erok schon alles wesentliche erklärt. Mein 3930k @ 4.2 Ghz wird von einer Corsair h 80 i gekühlt. Weder kann ich ein übertriebenes Lüfterrauschen noch ein rattern der Pumpe hören.

Ich schätze die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ungefähr auf Höhe des Noctua NH- D 14 den ich in meinen beiden anderen Pc`s  -  i7 4770k und 2600k -   verbaut  habe.

Irgendwie sieht es mit einer AiO aufgeräumter aus , was mir besser gefällt.

Also von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung für eine AiO


----------



## freezy94 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat @Erok schon alles wesentliche erklärt. Mein 3930k @ 4.2 Ghz wird von einer Corsair h 80 i gekühlt. Weder kann ich ein übertriebenes Lüfterrauschen noch ein rattern der Pumpe hören.
> 
> Ich schätze die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ungefähr auf Höhe des Noctua NH- D 14 den ich in meinen beiden anderen Pc`s  -  i7 4770k und 2600k -   verbaut  habe.
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich aber mindestens eine MagicCool nehmen, die ist annehmbar leise, kostet nicht sonderlich viel mehr und kühlt meiner Meinung nach besser, außerdem kann man die ordentlich erweitern.


----------



## Gigabyte (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Ich persönlich habe von meiner H100i wieder auf Luft umgebaut, weil meine Pumpe hörbar Geräusche gemacht hat. In Bezug auf Temperaturen habe ich nun 3-4 Grad mehr und dafür einen selbst unter last unhörbaren Lüfter.
Wenn es dir nicht um Optik geht und du keinen hohen RAM hast kannst du ruhig zum Luftkühler greifen und die paar Euro sparen.


----------



## Meroveus (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Leistungstechnisch werden sich beide nicht viel nehmen, weshalb du deine Entscheidung nach anderen Kriterien treffen kannst (Platz, höhe Arbeitsspeicher, Kosten, Aussehen, Lautstärke)


----------



## azzih (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

AIOS sind 90% Mist. Die Dinger sind erheblich lauter als jede bessere 25€Luftkühlung und neben den meist viel zu hoch drehenden Lüftern hat man auch noch ne Pumpe als potentiellen Lärmverursacher. Dazu sind die Temperaturen zwar teils etwas geringer, aber das schafft man auch mit guten Luftkühlern.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



Meroveus schrieb:


> ...weshalb du deine Entscheidung nach anderen Kriterien treffen kannst (Platz, höhe Arbeitsspeicher, Kosten, Aussehen, Lautstärke)



Was fehlt? Zuverlässigkeit/Haltbarkeit.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Hab schon folgende Modelle von Corsair in diversen Rechnern verbaut: 2 mal die H60, 1 mal H80 und 1 mal die H105.
Davon hatte keine eine laute Pumpe noch ist eine davon kaputt gegangen. (Teilweise mehrere Jahre im Betrieb auch mit OC)Aber um die wirklich leise zu bekommen kommst du leider nicht an Austauschlüftern vorbei, was den Preis nochmal in die Höhe treibt. Hab meine 105 nur ausgebaut weil mein Gehäuse zu klein ist und mir dadurch der Platz für eine neue, längere Grafikkarte fehlte. 

Die AiO haben hier halt bei vielen trotzdem noch einen schlechten Ruf was zum Teil wohl noch auf die Anfänge der AiO zurück geht. (Denke ich jedenfalls)


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



Fabian301297 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Lasst mal ein paar Meinungen/Erfahrungen da, eher eine Corsair H110i GT oder ein Noctua NH-D 15?
> Welcher Kühler hat die beste Kühlleistung, einmal abgesehen von der Lautstärke? Sind AIO grundsätzlich empfehlenswert?- wenn nicht, wie viel kostet ein günstiges Custom Set?
> Gruß Fabian



Statt der Corsair oder Enermax besser die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A).

65€ (uvp 130€), vier Lüfter im Push-Pull (PWM 500-1350U/min), 38mm tiefer Radiator, Pumpe regelbar (5-12V), Garantie 6 Jahre.

ARCTIC | Liquid Freezer 240 | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel | wide compatibility | quiet air cooling solution | efficient heat transfer | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC


----------



## Fabian301297 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Im direkten Vergleich der Temperaturen, würde da der Noctua oder die H100i/Enermax/Arctic besser abschneiden? also auf maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl? Die Arctic finde ich sehr interessant, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl werden die AiO wohl ein ganz kleines bisschen besser sein, gerade wenn du die mit dickerem (38mm) 240 Radiator nimmst.


jedenfalls nach dem Test hier:
Corsair H105 Kühlung im Test | Review | HardwareOverclock.com
Da musste die H105 gg den NH-D 15 antreten


Die Temperaturunterschiede werden aber auch immer ein wenig abhängig von deinem Airflow im Gehäuse sein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Von der P/L her würde ich immer einen guten Luftkühler nehmen, z.B. einen Macho X2, DRP3 oder D15.
Wenn das Geld da ist und man auf die geringeren Ausmaße steht, dann geht aber natürlich auch eine AiO.
Die paar Grad (wenn überhaupt) sind es mir aber nie Wert gewesen, die zusätzliche Geräuschkulise zu riskieren.

PS: Noctua NH-D15 im Test


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl werden die AiO wohl ein ganz kleines bisschen besser sein, gerade wenn du die mit dickerem (38mm) 240 Radiator nimmst.
> 
> 
> jedenfalls nach dem Test hier:
> ...



Wenn du die Corsair H105 für einen Vergleich heranziehst musst du aufpassen, dass sie mit 4 Lüftern getestet wurde. Sie wird nämlich nur mit 2 Lüftern ausgeliefert, was bei geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen bei einem 38mm tiefen Radiator zu einem schlechten Ergebnis führt. Zumindest, wenn du sie als Vertreter der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 nennen möchtest, die mit vier Lüftern ausgestattet ist.


----------



## S!lent dob (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Statt der Corsair oder Enermax besser die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A).
> 
> 65€ (uvp 130€), vier Lüfter im Push-Pull (PWM 500-1350U/min), 38mm tiefer Radiator, Pumpe regelbar (5-12V), Garantie 6 Jahre.
> 
> ARCTIC | Liquid Freezer 240 | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel | wide compatibility | quiet air cooling solution | efficient heat transfer | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC



Für 65,- absoluter Preishammer! Hab ja nur ne H80i, aber mein X6 ist vergleichsweise kühl, nur die Pumpe könnte ruhig regelbar sein, was bei de rArctic ja möglich ist. Hätte ich nicht schon ne AiO, zu dem Preis täts die Arctic werden.

Zwar könnte auch ein Oberklasse Noctua so gut kühlen, son rießen Trümmer sieht aber einfach Kacke aus, zumal er seine heiße Luft auch erstmal ins Gehäuse ballert bevor ein Hecklüfter sie raus befördert.


----------



## azzih (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Zwar könnte auch ein Oberklasse Noctua so gut kühlen, son rießen Trümmer sieht aber einfach Kacke aus, zumal er seine heiße Luft auch erstmal ins Gehäuse ballert bevor ein Hecklüfter sie raus befördert.



Die CPU Abwärme kann man absolut vernachlässigen. Jede bessere Mittelklasse-Graka haut dir um ein vielfaches der CPU Abwärme ins Gehäuse. Also brauchst du eh zwei Gehäuselüfter. Aber ansonsten sie die Arctic AiO ganz interessant aus, würde das gerne mal in der Praxis testen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Bei der H100i GTX kannst du Lüfter und Pumpe per Software steuern und wird so nahezu unhörbar.
Allerdings muss man umbedingt die beigelegten Lüfter gegen leisere austauschen.
Die Pumpe läuft bei mir mit 1500/u und die Lüfter mit 1200/u (Silent Wings 2).
Die Temps liegen bei meinem 5820K@4,2 GHz im Idle bei 26 - 30 Grad und beim zocken nie mehr als 40 Grad.
Wie ein Noctua Kühler im Vergleich wäre kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich ihn nie hatte.
Mein größtes Kaufargument für die AIO war wie hier schon erwähnt wurde die Optik.
Ich wollte einfach nicht mehr so einen Monster Kühler im Gehäuse haben.
Ausserdem ist die Montage kinderleicht und nicht so ein Gefunmmel wie bei den meisten Luftkühlern.


----------



## Fabian301297 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

@Lios Nudin: hast du selbst die Arctic? Damit wäre ich ja bedeutend günstiger dran.  Als Gehäuse wollte ich das Silent Base 800 nehmen, wenn ich in den Deckel eine Wakü einbaue, spare ich mit dort auch 2 Lüfter. Bei einer starken Luftkühlung ist es ja auch von Bedeutung, das Lüfter die Warmluft nach außen schaffen!-Weshalb 2 Lüfter im Deckel dann nicht schaden würden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Nein, die habe ich nicht. Ich nutze eine richtige Wakü, hatte aber auch schon eine Corsair H55 über einen Mod auf meine vorherige Grafikkarte, eine Asus GTX670 DCII, montiert und die Laustärke war gering und die Kühlleistung hat sich verbessert.

Zum Platzangebot für eine AiO-Wakü in deinem BQ800 habe ich folgende Infos gefunden:




> Für  den Einsatz von 240mm-Radiatoren hat sich be quiet! etwas Cleveres   einfallen lassen. Durch die quer angeordneten Langlöcher kann der   Radiator in Richtung Seitenwand verschoben werden und so genügend Raum   für Mainboard mit Kühlelementen geschaffen werden. Dank des   Platzangebotes im Deckel kann bei der Installation eines 240   mm-Radiators sogar eine Push-Pull-Belüftung installiert werden. Die   großzügigen Belüftungsschlitze bieten genug Platz, damit die große   Luftmenge entweichen kann.




Info vom Be Quiet Support:




> Ich  habe diese WaKü nicht vorliegen, ich möchte Dir aber grundsätzlich  den  Einbau einer 240er WaKü empfehlen. Unser Gehäuse bietet für dieses   Format eine leicht versetze Montagemöglichkeit, der Kühlkörper sollte   "normal" installiert werden können. Bei diesem Format gibt es notfalls   auch die Möglichkeit den Kühlkörper im Deckel, die Lüfter im Chassis zu   installieren.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wenn du die Corsair H105 für einen Vergleich heranziehst musst du aufpassen, dass sie mit 4 Lüftern getestet wurde. Sie wird nämlich nur mit 2 Lüftern ausgeliefert, was bei geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen bei einem 38mm tiefen Radiator zu einem schlechten Ergebnis führt. Zumindest, wenn du sie als Vertreter der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 nennen möchtest, die mit vier Lüftern ausgestattet ist.



Sehe nicht das die H105 mit 4 Lüftern getestet wurde ?!
Zu einem genauen Vergleich mit der Artic müsste man dass allerdings machen, da gebe ich dir Recht.

Aber für 65 ist die Artic auf jeden Fall ein Schnapper und sollte mal getestet werden.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Statt der Corsair oder Enermax besser die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A).
> 
> 65€ (uvp 130€), vier Lüfter im Push-Pull (PWM 500-1350U/min), 38mm tiefer Radiator, Pumpe regelbar (5-12V), Garantie 6 Jahre.
> 
> ARCTIC | Liquid Freezer 240 | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel | wide compatibility | quiet air cooling solution | efficient heat transfer | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC



Das Teil nimmt aber auch eine Menge Platz ein.
Nicht in jedem Case kannst du sowas mit Lüftern oben und unten verbauen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Zumal man dann auch wieder bei dem Volumen eines großen Luftkühlers wäre...
Ich würde auch erstmal auf die ersten Testberichte warten. Vier günstige Lüfter + Pumpe klingen für mich in der Theorie jedenfalls nicht besonders leise.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Die AiO haben hier halt bei vielen trotzdem noch einen schlechten Ruf was zum Teil wohl noch auf die Anfänge der AiO zurück geht. (Denke ich jedenfalls)



Ne, die üblichen Gründe: Zu unflexibel in der Montage durch zu kurze Schläuche, Aufpreis von mind. 30€ nötig um brauchbare Lüfter nachzukaufen, durch relativ enge Kühllamellen am Radi ist die Option auf Silentbetrieb gestorben. Die Pumpe stellt ein Ausfallrisiko dar, welches bei Luftkühlern praktisch nicht existent ist, hier wird selbst bei stehendem Lüfter noch Wärme abgegeben, bei der AiO stehts im Schlauch. Und zu guter letzt die Chance auf Verarbeitungsfehler mit Folge einer Undichtigkeit, welche einem nahezu die gesamte Hardware mit einmal in den Tod reißen kann.

Nun sind einige Punkte davon mehr oder weniger tragisch oder aktuell kein Problem, bei Luftkühlern jedoch größtenteils gar nicht existent, bzw können vor auftreten eines Defektes festgestellt werden, wie zum Beispiel verbogene Heatpipes etc.
Viel gibt es bei Luftkühlern ja auch nicht zu prüfen, sofern mechanisch kompatibel. Die AiO lassen kaum zu Fehler vor auftreten eines Defektes zu erkennen, da sie in sich geschlossen sind.

Reicht erstmal, denke ich.

Abschließend bleibt mir nur einzuwerfen, dass ich sowohl eine H60 sowie eine H100 über längere Zeit problemlos betrieben habe, einige der o.g. Punkte jedoch zum umdenken bewegt haben. 

Ist eben immer davon abhängig wie man Risiken für sich einschätzt und eingeht. 

Bei der Kühlleistung der CPU wird die AiO vorn liegen, bei den Temps im gesamten Gehäuse dann schon wieder anders. Aufgrund ihrer eingeschränkten Montage haben die AiO immer enorme Auswirkungen auf die übrigen Temps im Gehäuse.

Von der H100 auf den beQuiet DR Pro2 hat meine CPU maximal +2K dazu bekommen, die übrigen Komponenten jedoch über 5K weniger (Graka + MB).

Solang alles funktioniert wie es soll, nehmen sich AiO und Luftkühlung nicht viel.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ne, die üblichen Gründe: Zu unflexibel in der Montage durch zu kurze Schläuche, Aufpreis von mind. 30€ nötig um brauchbare Lüfter nachzukaufen, durch relativ enge Kühllamellen am Radi ist die Option auf Silentbetrieb gestorben. Die Pumpe stellt ein Ausfallrisiko dar, welches bei Luftkühlern praktisch nicht existent ist, hier wird selbst bei stehendem Lüfter noch Wärme abgegeben, bei der AiO stehts im Schlauch. Und zu guter letzt die Chance auf Verarbeitungsfehler mit Folge einer Undichtigkeit, welche einem nahezu die gesamte Hardware mit einmal in den Tod reißen kann.
> 
> Nun sind einige Punkte davon mehr oder weniger tragisch oder aktuell kein Problem, bei Luftkühlern jedoch größtenteils gar nicht existent, bzw können vor auftreten eines Defektes festgestellt werden, wie zum Beispiel verbogene Heatpipes etc.
> Viel gibt es bei Luftkühlern ja auch nicht zu prüfen, sofern mechanisch kompatibel. Die AiO lassen kaum zu Fehler vor auftreten eines Defektes zu erkennen, da sie in sich geschlossen sind.
> ...



Gut diese ganzen Fehler können dir aber auch bei jeder richtigen WaKü passieren, und die sind wie wir wissen ja noch um einiges teurer. Von den Fehlern beim Zusammenbau von Anfängern mal abgesehen. 

Der Threadersteller hat ja explizit die Lautstärke als egal eingestuft, von daher ist der Silentbetrieb irrelevant.
Wobei du mit dem nachkaufen der Lüfter für 95% der AiO User wohl recht hast, das habe ich ja aber auch schon vorher geschrieben und selbst auch bei meiner H105 getan.

Besser fahren wird man insgesamt mit dem Luftkühler, viele wollen aber auch einfach mal was anderes 
Generell abraten würde ich von AiO jedoch nicht, weil ich persönlich gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. 
(So wie viele meiner Freunde, wobei einige beim neuen Rechner auch wieder auf LuKü umgestiegen sind, die konnten die Wakü nicht mehr sehen )


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Einfach gesagt lässt sich mit Luftkühlung leichter in Richtung Silent optimieren, die AiO leichter auf maximale Performance. 

Aber da die Optik und Platz im Gehäuse für einige die übergeordnete Rolle spielt braucht man nicht weiter argumentieren.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Stimmt so nicht ganz.
Die Corsair 105 ist mit 7V nicht hörbar, auch nicht wenn man mit dem Ohr an der Pumpe ist und die Kühlleistung ist da immer noch mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Geht da nicht um die Pumpe sondern die engen Lamellen und damit verbundene Geräuschentwicklung. 
Wenn man als Vergleich nen TR-Macho zum Vergleich nimmt, wird eventuell klar was ich meine. 
Den kann man noch mit nem Lüfter auf 250 Umdrehungen/Min kühlen, solche Werte an ner AiO anzulegen kommt dem ausschalten der Lüfter gleich.

Natürlich ist das alles auch von der Menge und Art der Lüfter abhängig. 
Die Pumpe selbst ist mittlerweile seltener problematisch bei der Geräuschentwicklung, das ist wahr.
Es bleibt allerdings ein Verschleißteil, eine Heatpipe eher weniger.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Ich habe 2 Shadow Wings montiert und diese auf 7V gedrosselt.
Klar, Kühlrekorde sind so nicht drinnen  aber die 980 TI @ 1450 MHZ wird nie wärmer als 42°. Das kann sich sehen lassen denke ich, mit den Corsair Lüftern sind auch 37° drinnen aber das hört sich dann an wie eine Turbine.
Das will sich keiner Freiwillig antun.

Ansonsten hast recht.
Die Pumpe wird / kann schneller verschleißen als eine Heatpipe. Bis dahin gibt es hoffentlich bessere Pumpen.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Klar speziell beim Szenario ne AiO auf ner GPU zu montieren hast du enorme Vorteile zu den meisten konventionellen Luftkühlern.

Meine Aussagen haben sich primär auf die CPU-Kühlung bezogen, deine Variante hab ich etwas ausgeblendet.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Aber auch Nachteile. Die Kühlung der Spawas habe ich bis dato noch nirgends mit gleichwertigem Ergebnis zum Originalkühler gesehen.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Aber auch Nachteile. Die Kühlung der Spawas habe ich bis dato noch nirgends mit gleichwertigem Ergebnis zum Originalkühler gesehen.



Kommt auf die Karte drauf an.
Bei einer Referenz gebe ich dir recht, da muss man etwas herumtricksen. Bei non Referenz Boards wie bei meiner MSI Gaming, sind da Kühlblöcke drauf montiert, da reicht der 92mm Lüfter der auf der G10 montiert wird mehr als aus. Der hat sogar mehr Durchsatz als die Original MSI Lüfter.
Einzig der VRAM wird nur teilweise vom Luftstrom mehr erreicht, aber da sitzt auch eine Kühlplatte drauf.

Aber recht hast, so einfach ist es nicht und wer sowas noch nie gemacht wird davor zurückschrecken.
Alleine schon bei der Montage der Pumpe auf der GPU, da braucht man am besten 3 Hände. Aber für mein Vorhaben (ich plane einen mini ITX Power Würfel mit einem 5820K oder meiner 980 TI, sind die AIO die beste / einzige Wahl.


@shorty

Ich vergesse meistens dass die AIO Primär für die CPU gedacht sind, eigentlich paradox.
Bei 98% der CPUs am Markt reicht ein 30€ Kühler mehr als aus, selbst für ordentliches OC. Für die Grafikkarten macht sich keiner so richtig Gedanken, dabei sind es die die den PC ordentlich aufheizen und die größte Lautstärke erzeugen.


----------



## o2r_raptor (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

hat jetzt einer sich die arctic liquid geholt und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## o2r_raptor (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

-----


----------



## Korberich (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: AIO vs. Luftkühlung*

Ich halte nix von den AIO Dingern. Für den geforderten Preis bekommst du einen wirklich guten Kühler der -wenn der Luftstrom im Gehäuse halbwegs passt- absolut vergleichbare Kühlleistungen bringen wird. Außerdem ist die Haltbarkeit/Undichtigkeit ein Thema. Ich habe da aus dem Bekanntenkreis bez. AIO keine besonders guten Erfahrungen gehört. Teilweise war die Pumpe nach knapp 4 Monaten im Eimer und das ganze Teil konnte mühsam wieder ausgebaut und eingeschickt werden oder die Pumpe wurde immer lauter und lauter, dass man nicht mal mehr die Gehäuselüfter hören konnte so laut wurde das Teil. Wenn bei einem normalen Kühler der Lüfter irgendwann mal den Geist aufgibt dann schraube ich den ab und einen neuen Lüfter dran. 3 Minuten Arbeit maximal! Bei einer defekten Pumpe einer AIO geht dann richtig der Ärger los! 

Also, hätte ich einen FX 9590 und dazu eine entsprechend übertaktete Grafikkarte, dann würde ich mir auch über das Thema Wasserkühlung Gedanken machen. Für (grob geschätzt) 95% aller PC-Besitzer ist das aber wohl völlig raus geworfenes Geld ohne Nutzen. Sorry, zumindest sehe ich das so!


----------

